# Nastro Azzurro Recipe



## sluggerdog (26/10/04)

Hey, Might be a long shot but I was wondering if anyone could think of a KIT + BITS clone recipe for Nastro Azzurro

More Information: Rate Beer - Nastro Azzurro 

Thanx SD


----------



## Hoops (26/10/04)

Hmmm
after reading the link you posted are you sure you want to make a clone? :huh: 
It scored 12% overall :blink: 
With comments like "cardboard", "stale" and "chemical" I think I'll stear clear, although curiosity will get the better of me and I will give it a go oneday.

Hoops


----------



## sluggerdog (26/10/04)

Hoops said:


> Hmmm
> after reading the link you posted are you sure you want to make a clone? :huh:
> It scored 12% overall :blink:
> With comments like "cardboard", "stale" and "chemical" I think I'll stear clear, although curiosity will get the better of me and I will give it a go oneday.
> ...


 he he, yeah I don't know why however a few friends don't like it either. I find it a very easy drinking beer, similar to corona except it tastes good.

I really have no idea about it but I'm going to maybe try something like:

- Morgans Canadian Blonde
- 12gms cascade finishing hops (or 20 gms of finishing hops)
- 500 gms of light malt
- 250 gms of dextrose
- 250 gms of corn syrup

*Maybe* include 15gms of saaz hops at the start??? (cascade and saaz hops together..?)


If anyone know what Nastro Azzurro tastes like, it would be great to see how far off I will be with the above.. or even if I'm way off, it is will taste good anyway.


----------



## Gough (26/10/04)

The beer is a pretty gentle lager in the Euro style so perhaps Cascade may be a bit dominant. I've not cloned the beer but would suggest perhaps Hallertau as a good finishing hop - esp dry hopping. Also brew it as cold as you can with a genuine lager yeast if possible.

Just a thought. Good luck,

Shawn.


----------



## Hoops (26/10/04)

Similar to Corona hey? Maybe I wouldn't mind it afterall.
Well good luck with it. Hope all goes well.

Hoops


----------



## Bobby (26/10/04)

i reckon it is along the lines of blue tongue lager. its a quaffing beer, not bad for a bbq or hot summer arfternoon.


----------



## sluggerdog (26/10/04)

Bobby said:


> i reckon it is along the lines of blue tongue lager. its a quaffing beer, not bad for a bbq or hot summer arfternoon.


 Yep, that is what I think of it and just why I want to make it..

I don't know much about hops at all, but maybe Fuggles Finishing Hops might be a good mix with a canadian blonde...?


----------



## Asher (26/10/04)

It's been a while, but I'll have a go at a kit ++ recipe...

I'd drop the extra dry malt and just use 750g dextrose & 250g corn syrup. Nastro like Bavaria, Hollandia, Corona(maybe) etc all have very little body....
The extract from the can will leave plenty of body to match this style & the dextrose of your fermentation techniques are up to it will keep it crisp....

As for hopping...
Saaz would be the way to go for late additions, but cascade used with the aroma boiled off may add a nice complexity...

So I'd get a big pot, add about 6 liters of water and bring to the boil
- Then add the corn syrup & dextrose and return to boil.
- Add 12gms of cascade and simmer for 50 mins (this will boil off most of the flavour & aroma leaving the bitterness)
- Then add 10 grams of saaz and remove from the boil.

If you have room in the pot, add the can and dissolve in the above liquid, cool and strain into fermenter. Otherwise just do it in your fermentor after straining out the hops....

Ferment with a good lager yeast at a low temp if possible as you want to avoid any fruity flavours...

Good lock
Asher for now


----------



## action man (26/10/04)

Nasturo Azzuro is a lager in the eurpoean style. light in body and bitterness and a crisp clean finish. its difficult to tell what it tastes like here as we get old stock that has been shipped halfway across the world, hence it has lost the freshness brewed into it and has a wet cradboard aroma. as is the case with lots of european lagers (becks, lowenbrau, DAB, Urquell). Basically anything in a green bottle from europe will most likely be stale and possibly lightstruck. 


as for making a beer of that style i would suggest using a light malt extract base (or can) and using some saaz, hallertau or tettnanger hops. you can finish with these as well. i would stay away cascade hops for this style of beer as they will simply overpower the rest of the beer, save them for an american pale ale.


----------



## Bobby (26/10/04)

up to 60% dextrose with tetnangger. perhaps coopers canadian blonde or goldrush polar would ideal.
but there are guys that know more than me so wait and see what they think.


----------



## sluggerdog (30/10/04)

After going down to my HBS I make my decision with the following:

- Morgans Canadian Light
- 500gms Dextrose, 250gms Corn Syrup, 250gms Light Malt
- Tettnanger Hops

Will give this one a go sometime next week, if it comes out how I want it too, looks like I will be making a lot of this next year, maybe in winter so I can use a larger yeast but for now I will just use the yeast that came with the can.

Thanks for all your help
SD :chug:


----------



## sluggerdog (8/12/04)

Anyone know what would be the IBU at a guess?


----------



## Weizguy (8/12/04)

Some info from Protz - _The Ultimate Encyclopaedia of Beer._

"Nastro Azzurro is the Blue Ribbon of Italian brewing, a sweetish interpretation of the Pils style." "Brewed from Alexis and Prisma pale malts, with 20 per cent maize, and hooped with Saaz, it is 5.3 per cent ABV and is lagered for 10 weeks."

Sorry, no info regarding IBUs, except for "sweetish".


----------



## sluggerdog (8/12/04)

Weizguy - I am guessing somewhere between 20-25 ish

thanks for that info too

Cheers


----------



## tdh (8/12/04)

Like I said, 20-25 IBU!

tdh


----------



## jgriffin (11/2/05)

I had this beer for the first time yesterday, and i quite liked it. Not sure what the "cardboard" comments are about, i thought it tasted somewhat like Stella Artois, although i didn't have the two to compare. It's a nice easy drinking lager, with a slightly malty finish and detectable hop aroma.

Maybe i just got a really fresh one?

Anywya, going to try a full mash clone.


----------



## sluggerdog (11/2/05)

Cheers jgriffin, seems these must be 2 of use now who like it.. haha

I woudl compare it to becks as well, I am about to try an extract recipe with Hallertau and White Labs German Lager Yeast (WLP830)

** fingers Crossed **


----------

